# Venture of Newport 23



## nousalapaix (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,

New to sailnet. Skipper Dei Gratia, Macgregor Newport Venture 23, cutter rigged. New Orleans, La


----------



## falconxp (Jan 6, 2011)

anyone have extra spinnaker angeona for roker furling for M 26


----------

